# issue with skype not staying signed in or on? this apk will fix...



## darionlear (Sep 26, 2011)

having the issue of signing into your skype but it not staying open or on? use the below .apk to stop the issue. the dev that created it did a great job and it stops those issues. just uninstall the one you have from the market and use this one instead... *i take no credit for this apk, just for distributing*

All credit goes to theos0o at xda for this work... below is his orig link... the attached apk is the same... so use either.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1148708

http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=697257&d=1314034873 *rar link*

http://www.multiupload.com/4FHCGQ2U60 *multiupload apk*


----------

